
Meet the 22-year-olds tackling our plastic waste - xbmcuser
https://www.greenbiz.com/article/meet-20-year-olds-solving-plastic-waste-problem
======
xbmcuser
I think the science of what they are doing should be more important than their
age and headline takes away from the work they are doing. But following HN
guidelines not changing the title.

